

Ask HN:  Starting a company for an iphone app/game? - iphone_anon

Hi, I want to start a company just for an iphone game with a friend.  I'm based in NY, and I want to offer shares(?) to a fellow artist for helping out.  What kind of company lets me do this, and is there a relatively inexpensive way to do this to get an MVP out?
======
rada
Look into an assumed name, or a DBA. It costs around $100 and takes an hour.
(You will need to see the County Clerk at 60 Centre Street).

It doesn't give you much in a way of legalities but it does enable you to open
a business banking account, which you can do jointly with your partner.
Coupled with a one-pager contract, the business account will establish a
business entity separate from your persons and will allow you to keep track of
profits and expenses.

You can always convert it to an LLC or a Corp later on, should your app get
traction. Good luck.

~~~
iphone_anon
Thanks for a good start, will definitely look into that!

------
iphone_anon
I've talked to a few accountants but they don't seem to have a clue about how
to set this up, and I'm not quite sure what I'm looking for either, so any
tips would help. Thanks!

------
jvrossb
Have done this before, am still doing it now :) E-mail is on my profile, shoot
me an e-mail and I can tell you how we did it - only 1 data point, but
hopefully will be helpful.

